# Velodyssey ride



## IDMark2 (1 Jun 2015)

Hi all,
I recently cycled the Velodyssey route with my wife and two friends, I wrote a lighthearted blog as we went and uploaded when interent was available to us. @Fubar read it, when he figured out that starting at the beginning meant getting to the last entry first, and suggested I post a link here for anybody interested to have a look.
Link Removed: Pastures New


----------

